# Suns re-sign Grant Hill to 1-yr/$6.5M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> @paulcoro: Grant Hill has agreed to return to the Suns for a one-year, $6.5 million contract.


paulcoro


Should've went to a contender.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree. But I am glad to have him... he is pretty much the lone bright spot for me to watch lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Misplaced priorities


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ridiculous signing. I love Hill. Great Player. Great Teammate. Great Person. But he's just not what we need. He doesn't make us a contender, if anything he hurts us because he's not good enough to boost us into a real playoff team but he's good enough to have us be 8th-10th and stuck in purgatory with no worthwhile picks and no playoffs. Dumb.


Though I read somewhere that next summer we will have Cap Space for 2 max contracts and still have room to resign Nash. Maybe Hill gets paid this summer to counterbalance a small contract next summer. One can dream.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's nice to see that Nash won't be boarding this sinking ship alone. . . .


----------

